# Grief?



## Broon (Jun 8, 2010)

I have had two budgies for 5 years. Today I found one of them dead on bottom of cage. 

The other is calling for him all day. I showed him the body earlier when I removed it form the cage to try and make him realise he was dead and all he did was the "lets go and get food" call.

Do they grieve?

Will he be lonely now?

Is he too old to get a new, younger friend?

They were so close. I feel bad for him


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, budgies grieve. It will take him a little while to get over the loss of his friend. 

He may settle into "single life" after a few weeks and be fine. If so, it's perfectly fine to keep him alone as long as you spend lots of time with him-- remember, he doesn't have a friend now, so you're going to have to fill in the gaps. 

If after a few weeks he still seems withdrawn and depressed (this is normal as budgies grieve, but if he is not feeling better after a few weeks then it is a concern), he may benefit from a same species friend. Rescuing an older budgie from a shelter is a good idea to have a budgie closer in age to him, as a younger bird might be too rambunctious. 

Remember that if you decide to adopt another budgie when your current one is ready, he'll need to be quarantined for 40 days before introducing them :thumbup: 

Best wishes!

I'm so sorry for your loss of your other budgie.


----------



## Broon (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. I could adopt an older one. 40 days is a long time , but I understand.
Will move him into living room so he can spend time with me.

Just feel so sad....wish they could speak to us


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds good :hug: 

I hope that he does well! Budgies are very good at reading body language, so you spending lots of time with him and talking to him is sure to help him feel better.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss. StarlingWings has given you excellent advice. Budgies do mourn the loss of a close buddy, so it’s normal for them to be acting depressed at this time. 

Usually within about a month or so, you should start seeing him move on and pick themselves up again. Some budgies will adjust to life fine on their own. 

It’s hard not to feel sorry for them in this circumstance, but he will be okay.


----------



## Broon (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He is still eating, but only from 'his' side of the food dish...

I'll keep a close eye on him for next few weeks


----------

